# 37 Colson



## ozzmonaut (Jan 4, 2012)

This is going to be my winter project. The pics are actually the ones from when Slick had it for sale. I'll post pics of the parts i had around for this thing later as well as progress pics.


----------



## ozzmonaut (Jan 4, 2012)

I removed the headbadge, which was only held on by silicon. The areas that look like a faded white are actually the remains of a mint-green or aqua color. It was an early repaint, but I like the color combo and I'm thinking I might stick with it. I'm still looking at original pics of Colsons to try to figure it out though.


----------



## hatfulofhollow (Jan 4, 2012)

Cool!  Ive got a 39 Colson frame that Im going to build up (as a basic model).  What does your headbadge look like?  Mine has a Simmons Banner badge, love it.  Ill be watching to see what you end up doing!


----------



## Nickinator (Jan 4, 2012)

I think that's a waterfall head-badge truss rod set  you should look it up

Nick.


----------



## slick (Jan 4, 2012)

It is the waterfall headbadge setup, but the bike had headbadge screw holes in it and an outline of that exact style Colson Vogue badge so I threw it on there. I was out of screws, hence the silicone. Buff that paint out with 000 grade steel wool with some 3m rubbing compound and it will come back. I'm doing 3 different OG paint bikes right now and you would be extremely surprised at how nice it will come out. It even removes most of the rust! Use the standard grade 3m #05974, not the super duty. It's way too course. the black style compound for the foam pad might work also but it's a lot milder. Afterwards I go over with a wax to reseal the paint from the elements. It's time consuming but well worth bringing the paint back!


----------



## tpender3 (Jan 4, 2012)

Can't hardly wait to see it at the spring show in Eden


----------



## 1959firearrow (Jan 5, 2012)

Need anything from this? its a 37-38 fork and truss rods/rack/ headbadge and screws are sold everything else is for sale rims are rusty and thin in some spots though.


----------



## hatfulofhollow (Jan 6, 2012)

1959firearrow said:


> Need anything from this? its a 37-38 fork and truss rods/rack/ headbadge and screws are sold everything else is for sale rims are rusty and thin in some spots though.




How much for the crank and chain ring?


----------



## catfish (Jan 7, 2012)

slick said:


> It is the waterfall headbadge setup, but the bike had headbadge screw holes in it and an outline of that exact style Colson Vogue badge so I threw it on there. I was out of screws, hence the silicone. Buff that paint out with 000 grade steel wool with some 3m rubbing compound and it will come back. I'm doing 3 different OG paint bikes right now and you would be extremely surprised at how nice it will come out. It even removes most of the rust! Use the standard grade 3m #05974, not the super duty. It's way too course. the black style compound for the foam pad might work also but it's a lot milder. Afterwards I go over with a wax to reseal the paint from the elements. It's time consuming but well worth bringing the paint back!




Some of them used both a waterfall, and a regular badge at the same time.


----------



## fatbike (Jan 21, 2012)

*Some of them used both a waterfall, and a regular badge at the same time.*

Catfish


There is still questions whether that was the case use of a head badge and WF badge at the same time, gosh who really knows. It is a lot harder to find a frame without any head badge screws that was probably only WF badge on it then not. I've only had two frames out of well a lot in my time in collecting Colson with head tube untapped for nameplate a 37 tall frame double bar frame and the original 37 Imperial I currently own and recently acquired. I wish the original WF was on the bike still "dang". All Colson's during the period of 37-38 used the same fork to accommodate a WF badge as a standard regardless of having one.


----------



## fatbike (Jan 21, 2012)

*ozzmoanut have you dated the frame by its serial numbers?*

I was looking at your front fork closely and noticed the crown of the fork is round I believe and it looks like a "36 characteristic" and not peaked like on 38-39 but with the 37-38 truss plate. To me it seems the frame could be later then a 37 perhaps 38 or 39 because of the combination with the fork and how on lesser models always used previous years to build lower end models. That is a neat frame set.


Derek


----------



## ozzmonaut (Jan 21, 2012)

I'm not absolutely sure on the age or originality of the frame/fork set ... or anything else really. The paint on the frame appears to have been original. I thought it was a repaint, but if so it was done extremely well as far as the spikes towards the front of the frame. They are exact, even down to the flat spots in between the spikes. But, bad news to all. I have sanded, primed, and begun repainting.


----------



## ejlwheels (Jan 24, 2012)

I think you've got a Schwinn fender (possibly C model).


----------



## ozzmonaut (Jan 24, 2012)

The fenders are a schwinn set. Good eye! They were ladies fenders from a project I bought to fix for my girlfriend. But she's more into mens bikes. So I stole the fenders for this. I filled the holes and beat  out some dents on them.  However I think I might switch up and use some peaked fenders I have laying around. Still in the air.


----------



## fatbike (Feb 1, 2012)

You can post the serial number under the crank housing plus the two extra digits below or above it like K1 as an example if any and you will soon know what year it is by one of us here on The Cabe. I might not be able to catch the post soon enough to help but your welcome to PM me for a quicker response if you need it. I tend to forget and not keep track of what I personally responded to like A.D.D. I know Colson's pretty well, a little more than a learning curve, I think. Ha! Who the heck knows everything about bikes before any us of were born 70+years ago right?  But still a fun hobby!


Derek


----------



## ozzmonaut (Feb 1, 2012)

It looks like E7 , and under that 5890


----------



## ejlwheels (Feb 2, 2012)

serial # is 1937


----------



## ozzmonaut (Feb 5, 2012)

I've been working on the fenders. I decided on gloss black instead of flat. Also I couldn't find a decent badge. I took this piece of stamped brass and cut it and drilled a couple of holes. It doesn't say Colson on it but it's really cool.


----------



## ozzmonaut (Feb 5, 2012)

ejlwheels said:


> serial # is 1937




Thanks for the confirmation.


----------



## ozzmonaut (Feb 7, 2012)

The frame is done. I still have to give it a polish. I'm working on a chainguard now for this bike. Not original but a similar look. I'm not sure if it's for a colson. It may be for a columbia or something else but it looks similar enough for me to use.


----------



## ozzmonaut (Feb 20, 2012)

here's the chainguard


----------



## fatbike (Feb 20, 2012)

*37 Colson Chainguard*

It's more of a universal period correct guard. I believe Monark used that style more prevalent with there bikes more then any other manufactures. But I could be wrong.  I used Scott McCasky's Imperial for the chain guard example " I really love this original bike " for the Colson feather chain guard reference.


----------



## ozzmonaut (Feb 22, 2012)

Yeah, it's a universal guard. But it looks good and since this isn't a resto and most of the parts will be incorrect... I guess it's better than using a schwinn feather guard. It looks like I could trim a little off the bottom and it would look closer to correct.


----------



## fatbike (Feb 23, 2012)

No need to trim the guard. That is like I said an appropriate chainguard for the era even on a Colson. I just thought I would show what an actual Colson equipped one looked like. Looking good! It will be a fun rider!


----------



## Zephyr (Feb 23, 2012)

I like the colors.


----------



## ozzmonaut (Mar 4, 2012)

I took this pic of during assembly and then my lens malfunctioned and the usb jack on the camera disappeard into the camera. I was able to move this pic from the sans card. Might be awhile before I can get more pics. The trusses are a brassy gold color. Not sure about the red tires. I feel it needs some white in the mix so I might go with solid white tires.


----------



## ozzmonaut (Mar 7, 2012)

The idea of a waterfall badge started to grow on me. So I decided to just make one whilst I was bored last night and this morning. Now I never claim to be too skilled at any of this. But given the overall look of this bike, I think this should suffice.


----------



## ozzmonaut (Mar 11, 2012)

The crank and sprocket are in, I have to get some white tires and throw the chain and guard on and this will be ready to ride. Any ideas on the waterfall badge (not including "incorrect")?


----------



## ozzmonaut (Mar 11, 2012)

The red tires just look dirty on black rims don't they?


----------



## ozzmonaut (Mar 11, 2012)

This is what the badge looks like when installed. Those are dusty fingerprints on the right side


----------



## fatbike (Mar 18, 2012)

I'm sure you saw this guard already, just in case, this is a 36-37 Colson guard if it matters to you right here on the cabe. Fair price. 



http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?25481-Colson-Vogue-Chainguard


----------

